#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Outlook Formatting & Functions >  >  create a random team based on conditions?

## faithy

Hi guys.

I want to create a number of teams, lets say 20 from a predefinded list of players where the players have different expposure. some might appear 100 % of the times, some 10 %. the players have a different value and the budget cannot be higher as 50k $ for the final team. Is this possible in excel or should I use a different tool and find me a programmer writign a tool like that?

Regards,

Sascha

----------


## mikeTRON

This is possible if you frame it correctly within excel and likely use goal seek or solver.

----------


## faithy

yeah, that seems top be impossible to me :D 
I tried loading my csv file into excel and use solver but now I have a big questionmark above my head.

Name	Salary	AvgPointsPerGame
Jason Day	12400	83.433
Dustin Johnson	11900	87.176
Henrik Stenson	11700	83.526
Rory McIlroy	11600	80.118
Jordan Spieth	11000	79.559
Justin Rose	10300	70.233


this is how the data looks. it goes down to a salary of 5500 and I want it to select 6 players with a maximum salary of 50.000. I also need to be able to select 1-3 players to be always there or block a part of the salary amount so only 3-5 players are randomly assigned. I also need to be able to adjust the lowest possible salary for the 6 player team from 44k to 49,5k. Does it make sense what I write?

I saw some random team generators on the web but nothing comes close to this. In this example I am talking about gold. for my initial request it would be soccer and it would add the need of different positions.

----------


## Alf

This is a solver model I set up some time ago. Perhaps this could be of help to you to setup a model of your own.

If you have questions feel free to ask.

Alf

----------


## faithy

thanks mate, will have a look at home! appreciated

----------


## macmahon

I think it's possible, but I think it will be very hard to do. maybe better to give this work to a programmer? by the way, helped you  the model you got from Alf?

----------

